

Hot water can freeze faster than cold water. - maeon3
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/03/icy-hot/

======
maeon3
This phenomenon was first observed by Aristotle and named after Erasto Mpemba.
The Mpemba Effect. It is still unknown why sometimes hot water can freeze
faster than cold water.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpemba_effect>

A definitive answer would provide profound glimpses into subatomic particle
theory and quantum mechanics of how heat travels from one particle to another.

